# New F250 And Outback 250Rs



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just getting my new f250 setup with my Outback 250rs, previously I was pulling with a 2010 Tundra and the dealer had setup the hitch. The Ford is quite a bit taller than the Toyota so I had to drop the hitch to the lowest holes in the shank.

Here are my measurements:

Truck only

Front 41 1/2"
Rear 42 3/4"

Truck w/trailer and NO WD

Front 41 5/8" (only went up 1/8")
Rear 41 1/4" (dropped 1.5")

Truck w/trailer and WD

Front 41 1/2" (back to unloaded height
Rear 41 1/2" (1 1/4" sag)

in the following pics you can see it seems to sit pretty level, from the left side the trailer looks slightly nose down, but that could simply be the pavement it's sitting on.




























you can see from the right side photo it actually looks a little nose high (both truck and trailer)

I only measure the truck on the left side, but now looking at these pics I should have measured both sides.

I'm not sure if I need to adjust the nuts that position the cam into the detents on the Reese Dual Cam setup since the hitch and the trailer are the same? only the truck changed. I was going to loosen the nuts and do a few figure 8's in the lot and then tighten them back up, but I didn't have a wrench big enough for those nuts (anyone know what size they are?)

Also I'm using 1200lb bars.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks,

The truck is new, but the trailer has been used to two seasons. you are correct about the rear stabilizers, I was lazy when my cordless drill ran out of battery and I didn't go grab the hand crank since I was only going a short distance. I'll have to re measure once I have everyone and everything loaded in the truck ready to camp....there is a lot of stuff to load. I just took these measurements to see if I was "in the ball park". I'm thinking I may have to give the head a bit more tilt if it sags too much.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin' good! Your new F-250 looks similar to my new to me 2012 F-250 I bought last week. I too will have to do the measurements when I get my 301BQ hooked up to the F-250 for the first time. The hitch on my F-250 measured only 1/8" higher than the hitch on my prior F-150. So I'm hoping no or at least minimal adjustment will be needed.

Todd


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It may be as simple as dropping your front jack, taking the weight off, and tightening up the WD Bars. I put nearly a ton of hitch weight from my fifth wheel in the bed of my F-350 and all it does is level the truck out. You should be able to cinch that up pretty easily. If not a small hitch head adjustment combined with the bar adjustment will do the trick. The down force of the bars is what will bring your nose down a bit.

I used a Husky (cheapo) and a then a Blue Ox WDH for our 31RQS. The Blue Ox bars (at the tips) were just a few inches down from the frame at the bar ends. So just a few degrees.

Your hitch head is at the correct height, as your trailer is level, in looking at your pictures. The Bar adjustment will bring the nose up a bit and that, for many, is preferred.

All that being said, you seem to be a bit of a perfectionist. I am as well and notice the same things you are seeing. That being said, do you REALLY need to adjust the hitch? Ehhh some would leave it alone. BUT! You are so close! Would take about 10 minutes to adjust!

Go for it!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Katoom400 - You be stylin' man!







Even if it is a Ford!!


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> It may be as simple as dropping your front jack, taking the weight off, and tightening up the WD Bars. I put nearly a ton of hitch weight from my fifth wheel in the bed of my F-350 and all it does is level the truck out. You should be able to cinch that up pretty easily. If not a small hitch head adjustment combined with the bar adjustment will do the trick. The down force of the bars is what will bring your nose down a bit.
> 
> I used a Husky (cheapo) and a then a Blue Ox WDH for our 31RQS. The Blue Ox bars (at the tips) were just a few inches down from the frame at the bar ends. So just a few degrees.
> 
> ...


not really so much a perfectionist, but I like to get it setup once and never think about it again, also remember that the f350 is basically the same as the f250 with the exception of the rear spring pack, the f350 gets the overload spring pack that is available in the "camper package" on the f250. so I could always put a helper spring in if I didn't like the sag.

I keep reading that the WDH bars have to be parallel with the frame, but I can't see how that can happen?

I'm pretty happy with the numbers if it's ok for the bars to be pointed down like they are? it pulled great on the test ride, so I might just loosen the cam bars, let them find their center and call it a day.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Did some quick research. This video may answer your question about the bar angle.

Hope it helps!

Reese Dual Cam Installation and Adjustment

Eric


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

katoom400 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The truck is new, but the trailer has been used to two seasons. you are correct about the rear stabilizers, I was lazy when my cordless drill ran out of battery and I didn't go grab the hand crank since I was only going a short distance. I'll have to re measure once I have everyone and everything loaded in the truck ready to camp....there is a lot of stuff to load. I just took these measurements to see if I was "in the ball park". I'm thinking I may have to give the head a bit more tilt if it sags too much.


I was curious what engine you had in that truck? Gaser?


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

CaptFX4 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The truck is new, but the trailer has been used to two seasons. you are correct about the rear stabilizers, I was lazy when my cordless drill ran out of battery and I didn't go grab the hand crank since I was only going a short distance. I'll have to re measure once I have everyone and everything loaded in the truck ready to camp....there is a lot of stuff to load. I just took these measurements to see if I was "in the ball park". I'm thinking I may have to give the head a bit more tilt if it sags too much.


I was curious what engine you had in that truck? Gaser?
[/quote]
yes 6.2 gasser with 3.73 gears.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

katoom400 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The truck is new, but the trailer has been used to two seasons. you are correct about the rear stabilizers,  I was lazy when my cordless drill ran out of battery and I didn't go grab the hand crank since I was only going a short distance. I'll have to re measure once I have everyone and everything loaded in the truck ready to camp....there is a lot of stuff to load. I just took these measurements to see if I was "in the ball park". I'm thinking I may have to give the head a bit more tilt if it sags too much.


I was curious what engine you had in that truck? Gaser?
[/quote]
yes 6.2 gasser with 3.73 gears.
[/quote]

Sorry to bug ya again but could I ask another question or two about your truck?

What kind of fuel mileage are you getting pulling / not pulling. I was looking at a F350 6.2 with 4.30's and was curious where I'd end up with it all.


----------



## katoom400 (Sep 8, 2010)

i only have 6k miles so far, truck says I'm getting 13.9 in mixed hwy/city driving with some hills, hand calculated is right around 13 city around 15 hwy empty @ 65mph.

I just got back from my first trip with the Outback so I'll have to fill up and see what my actual mileage is, but computer says 9.3


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would also read your owner manual. On my trucks owner manual it said to measure the front wheel well room with no trailer attached and then with trailer on the ball without bars. take the difference divided by 2 and add it to the no trailer measurement.


----------

